# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  دهه شصتی های کنکوری !!!

## سرندیپیتی

سلام
کیا دهه شصتی هستن 
کنکور تجربی میخوان بدن

----------


## ali.rainy

سلام
من دهه شصتی هستم
یک بار راهم رو اشتباه انتخاب کردم و اشتباه رفتم.
الان می خوام جبرانش کنم. دوباره برم درس بخونم.
من ترجیح یک کمی تو زحمت بیفتم تا همین راه اشتباه رو ادامه بدم.

----------


## یلدا ۱۰۱۱

سلام .منم یک دهه شصتی هستم ؛ متولد ۶۹ هستم خوشحال میشم با بچه هایی که تو رده سنی خودم هستن و میخوان کنکور بدن آشنا  بشم 
دهه شصتی دیگه ایی تو انجمن نیست؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

اون وقت من ناراحتم ٢ ترم دانشگاه وقت تلف كردم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Churchill

رشته هاتون چی بود؟

----------


## Alegzander

"هیچ وقت برای انجام کار درست دیر نیست"

احساس کردم باید این جمله رو بگم...

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*من دهه شصتی هستم اما قرار نیست کنکور بدم*

----------


## Churchill

> *من دهه شصتی هستم اما قرار نیست کنکور بدم*


مهندس از رشتت راضی هستی؟

----------


## sahaaaaaar

اینجا بین دهه شصتی ها از تبریز خانم هست؟؟ که امسال هم کنور داده باشه؟

----------


## MAHSA.ETZ

سلام منم متولد۶۹ هستم و لیسانس بهداشت محیط دارم سال دیگه میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## یلدا ۱۰۱۱

سلام .از آشنایی با شما خوشبختم منم دانشجوی انصرافی رشته پرستاری هستم 
البته چند سال قبول انصراف دادم و دیگه هم  درس نخوندم  متاسفانه .

----------


## یلدا ۱۰۱۱

کاش دهه شصتی ها و بچه هایی که تو رده سنی ما هستن یک گروه میزدیم جهت درس خوندن و کمک به همدیگه .

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mghp


مهندس از رشتت راضی هستی؟


آره خوبه خدارو شکر*

----------


## MAHSA.ETZ

> سلام .از آشنایی با شما خوشبختم منم دانشجوی انصرافی رشته پرستاری هستم 
> البته چند سال قبول انصراف دادم و دیگه هم  درس نخوندم  متاسفانه .


سلام عزیزم هیچوقت واسه هیچ کاری دیر یا زود نیست‌ اگر اراده ما محکم باشه.منم خیلی خوشحالم از اینکه اینهمه انگیزه و انرژی مثبت میبینم. :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Saeed744

> *
> 
> آره خوبه خدارو شکر*


سلام مهندس ماشااله انقدر فعالی گفتم حتما داری بکوب واسه کنکور سال بعد میخونی!!مشغول کاری هستی؟اوضاع کاری رشته شما چطوره؟؟

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed744


سلام مهندس ماشااله انقدر فعالی گفتم حتما داری بکوب واسه کنکور سال بعد میخونی!!مشغول کاری هستی؟اوضاع کاری رشته شما چطوره؟؟


**
نه , یکی دوبار قبلا خواستم واسه دندون اقدام بکنم اما نتونستم از خیر پول و پروژه هایی که بهم میشد بگذرم و نصفه کاره ول میکردم درس خوندن رو 

اوضاع کاری رشته ما بستگی مستقیم به استعداد خودمون داره , نه مدرک دانشگاهمون مهمه نه میزان تحصیلاتمون*

----------


## Saeed744

> *
> نه , یکی دوبار قبلا خواستم واسه دندون اقدام بکنم اما نتونستم از خیر پول و پروژه هایی که بهم میشد بگذرم و نصفه کاره ول میکردم درس خوندن رو 
> 
> اوضاع کاری رشته ما بستگی مستقیم به استعداد خودمون داره , نه مدرک دانشگاهمون مهمه نه میزان تحصیلاتمون*


اگه پول وپروژه هست دیگه چرا دندون؟؟

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed744


اگه پول وپروژه هست دیگه چرا دندون؟؟������


**دندون یه چالش هیجان انگیز و جذاب هستش که قطعا پول خیلی بیشتری توشه*

----------


## darkino

منم متولد 62 هستم و مجرد لیسانس محیط زیست هدفم کنکور 98  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## MAHSA.ETZ

> سلام عزیزم هیچوقت واسه هیچ کاری دیر یا زود نیست‌ اگر اراده ما محکم باشه.منم خیلی خوشحالم از اینکه اینهمه انگیزه و انرژی مثبت میبینم.


این ایموجیه اخر پیامم اشتباه شد معذرت :Yahoo (105):

----------


## یلدا ۱۰۱۱

سلام .منم خواهرم ارشد آلودگی محیط زیست داره ولی متاسفانه براش کاری پیدا نشد  شاید شاید اون هم دوباره به کنکور فکر کنه.

----------


## یلدا ۱۰۱۱

:Yahoo (8):  این مال تو مهسا .

----------


## یلدا ۱۰۱۱

من شاید برای کنکور ۹۹ برنامه  ریزی کنم نه ۹۸  دلیلش این هست که در کنکور ۹۸ احتمالا  باید نظام قدیم رو امتحان بدیم ولی میگن کنکور ۹۹ همه باید نظام جدید امتحان بدن 
منم فک نکنم بتونم  ۹۸ به نتیجه برسم  می ترسم کلی پول برای منابع و کلاس برا نظام قدیم بدم و سال ۹۸ قبول هم نشم و دوباره مجبور شم برای ۹۹ منابع نظام جدید بخرم و دوباره کلی هزینه شه ....  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MAHSA.ETZ

> این مال تو مهسا .


فدااات اینام مال تو
 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## darkino

دقیقا برای رشته های کشاورزی و محیط زیست  کلا بازار کار راکده منم خانومم نتونم پزشکی بیارم انتخابم پرستاریه

----------


## darkino

بهتره ی گروه بزنید توی تلگرام برای دهه شصتیا  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## یلدا ۱۰۱۱

سلام‌. بچه ها موافقید یک گروه درسی تلگرام بزنیم؟
خب اگه موافقید چرا گروه نمی زنید؟! :Y (638): 
یالا یکی اقدام کنه و و گروه بزنه و اعلام کنه تا بچه ها تو شخصی ازش لینک گروه رو بگیرن !
من متاسفانه نمی تونم  گروه بزنم !
موفق باشیم.

----------


## amir2328

ارزوی موفقیت برای همه دوستان تو کنکور 98
من 69 م لیسانس فیزیک و انصرافی ارشد
خیلی خوبه اگه گروهی توی این زمینه باشه ؛ خیلی کمک کنندس

----------


## amureza

من هم دهه شصتی هستم سال ۹۶ کنکور دادم البته

----------


## MAHSA.ETZ

چرا گروه نمیزنید خب دهه شصتیهای عزیز

----------


## masita

سلام بچه ها
منم دهه ی شصتی ام و ارشد ژنتیک دارم و میخونم برای یکی از سه رشته ی اول تجربی
 :Yahoo (100):

----------


## M.O.N.a

سلام منم اخر شصت هستم .دوست نداشتم کسی بدونه اما وقتی اینجا خوندم دیدم خیلی دهه شصتی هست  یه جورای ادم خجالت میکشه بگه داره سی سالش میشه تازه بازم میخواد کنکور بده البته من قبلا دانشگاه رفتم اما رشته ام دوست نداشتم مجبور شدم تا لیسانس بخونم ولش کنم بعدشم همش بیخود وقتمو گذروندم تا الان که احساس میکنم یه چیزی این وسط درست نیست

----------


## pourya78

> سلام، یه گروه تلگرامی  تشکیل دادم که توش از رتبه های برتر و تراز بالاهای 97 دعوت کردم تا  سوالات مشاوره ای و درسی بچه ها رایگان جواب بدن، حتما از این فرصت استفاده  کنید


رتبه های برتر 97 که معلوم نشده هنوز :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط M.O.N.a


سلام منم اخر شصت هستم .دوست نداشتم کسی بدونه اما وقتی اینجا خوندم دیدم خیلی دهه شصتی هست  یه جورای ادم خجالت میکشه بگه داره سی سالش میشه تازه بازم میخواد کنکور بده البته من قبلا دانشگاه رفتم اما رشته ام دوست نداشتم مجبور شدم تا لیسانس بخونم ولش کنم بعدشم همش بیخود وقتمو گذروندم تا الان که احساس میکنم یه چیزی این وسط درست نیست


اصلا خجالت نداره , اتفاقا خیلی اراده و پشتکار میخواد و اگه موفق بشی همه تحسینت میکنن 
*

----------


## Javad1376

اون دسته از آقایون دهه شصتی که اومدن برای کنکور لطفا بگن که سر کار میرن؟یا پول تو جیبی از خونوادشون میگیرن؟با این موضوع و موضوعاتی مثل ازدواج و سن و ...مشکلی ندارن؟

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

----------


## nima_m

به قول شاعر گفتنی گاهی نمیشود که نمیشود که نمیشود

----------


## MAHSA.ETZ

> اون دسته از آقایون دهه شصتی که اومدن برای کنکور لطفا بگن که سر کار میرن؟یا پول تو جیبی از خونوادشون میگیرن؟با این موضوع و موضوعاتی مثل ازدواج و سن و ...مشکلی ندارن؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


این چه سوالیه اخه

----------


## M.O.N.a

> *
> اصلا خجالت نداره , اتفاقا خیلی اراده و پشتکار میخواد و اگه موفق بشی همه تحسینت میکنن 
> *


بله درسته ااما انگیزمون این وسط کمه .هی پشیمون میشم چون میترسم تا قبول بشم درس بخونم هم سنم میره بالا هم دیگه توانایی کاری نداشته باشم

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط M.O.N.a


بله درسته ااما انگیزمون این وسط کمه .هی پشیمون میشم چون میترسم تا قبول بشم درس بخونم هم سنم میره بالا هم دیگه توانایی کاری نداشته باشم


اگه ازین چیزایی که گفتی میترسی پس اینکاره نیستی , بهتره وقتت رو تلف نکنی ...
*

----------


## Ebrahim999

> *
> اگه ازین چیزایی که گفتی میترسی پس اینکاره نیستی , بهتره وقتت رو تلف نکنی ...
> *


واقعا كه مثل عكس پروفايلت بي رحمي

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ebrahim999


واقعا كه مثل عكس پروفايلت بي رحمي


بی رحمی چیه ؟
همونطور که نباید الکی امید رو از کسی گرفت
نباید الکی هم به کسی امید داد
باید در همه موارد رُک و واقع بینانه حرف زد .
*

----------


## Ebrahim999

> *
> بی رحمی چیه ؟
> همونطور که نباید الکی امید رو از کسی گرفت
> نباید الکی هم به کسی امید داد
> باید در همه موارد رُک و واقع بینانه حرف زد .
> *


شما يه وقت پزشك يه ادم دم مرگ نشي...

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ebrahim999


شما يه وقت پزشك يه ادم دم مرگ نشي...


نگران نباش , از پزشکی اصلا خوشم نمیاد  
*

----------


## Ebrahim999

> *
> نگران نباش , از پزشکی اصلا خوشم نمیاد  
> *


دندون؟

----------


## amureza

دوستان حرفای کسی رو گوش نکنید اگر واقعا هدفتون یکی از رشته های تاپ تجربی هست و فکر میکنید تواناییشو دارید بخونید و به سنتون فکر نکنید کنکور مال بچه های ۱۸ ساله نیست ، کنکور ازمونی برای هر کسی هست که تصمیم داره برای زندگیش یه مسیری رو انتخاب کنه اونایی هم که مشکلی با این قضیه دارن تواناییشون پایینه و منتظرن کسایی که تواناییشون بالاس برن کنار که بلکه با همون توانایی های پایینشون بتونن یه چیزی بشن . که صد البته اونم نمیشن .

----------


## یلدا ۱۰۱۱

سلام .منم مثل شما هستم خیلی اما و اگر و شاید تو ذهنم میاد خیلی زود نا امید میشم 
ولی  میگن وقتی شروع کنیم کم کم بهتر میشیم و این اما و اگرها به مرور کمتر میشه تا جایی که محو بشه

----------


## unlucky

> *
> اگه ازین چیزایی که گفتی میترسی پس اینکاره نیستی , بهتره وقتت رو تلف نکنی ...
> *


ضمن اینکه حرفت کاملا درست و دقیقه میخواستم بپرسم چطوره میشه فهمید اینکاره هستیم یا نه ؟
به نظر تو ادمی که اینکاره هست. باید چجوری باشه و چجوری نباشه ؟

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط unlucky


ضمن اینکه حرفت کاملا درست و دقیقه میخواستم بپرسم چطوره میشه فهمید اینکاره هستیم یا نه ؟
به نظر تو ادمی که اینکاره هست. باید چجوری باشه و چجوری نباشه ؟


ببین کسی که اینکاره هستش به نظرم نه سن و سال براش مهمه نه سختی راه و نه حرف مردم و نه ترس از شکست
جون میکنه , تلاش میکنه و به عبارتی خودش رو پاره میکنه که به هدفی که داره برسه
کسی که همین اول بسم الله داره برای خودش بهانه میسازه قطعا اینکاره نیست
*

----------


## last shot

> بله درسته ااما انگیزمون این وسط کمه .هی پشیمون میشم چون میترسم تا قبول بشم درس بخونم هم سنم میره بالا هم دیگه توانایی کاری نداشته باشم


این ترسی هست که همه ی پشت کنکوریها دارند فرقی نمیکنه یکسال پشت کنکور باشید یا بعد از n سال دوباره بخواید کنکور بدید.دکتر هلاکویی اگه میترسید بعد از سن 70 دنبال گرفتن یک مدرک دکترا دیگه در امریکا نبود.خودتون زندگینامشون رو بخونید.

----------


## Mohammad_ai69

اتفاقا من میگم کنکور و موفقیت در هر مرحله ای که دوست دارید ، مال شماست ( کسایی که سنشون رفته بالای 25 از جمله خودم که 69 هستم ) . دلیل حرفم : 
1- ما دیگه تو سنی هستیم که باید بیشتر منتطقی فکر کنیم و خیلی پای احساسات بچه گانه سرو کار نداشته باشیم 
2- کمی بیشتر سرد و گرم زندگی رو چشیدیم و خودمون رو بهتر میشناسیم 
3- تقریبا 90 % به دانشگاه رفتیم و الان میدونیم اشتباهاتمون چی بوده و میتونیم با یاداوری و درس گرفتن ازش ، درصد موفقیت رو ببریم بالا 
4- راحتر میتونیم از حاشیه ها دوری کنیم چون زمانی در این حاشیه ها بودیم و میدونیم چیزی جز ضرر نسیب ادم نمیکه
5- با کمی فکر میتونیم بفهمیم چی برامون خوبه و چی بده ؛ به همین دلیل میتونیم برنامه ای بچینیم که بیشتر به واقیعیت نزدیکه تا تخیل یک کنکوری 
6- راحتر میتونیم از چیزایی که مضر و اعتیاد آور هستن دوری کنیم چون میدونیم این همه سال انجامش دادیم و هیچی توش نبوده 
7- راحتر تشخیص میدیم که 99 % از دوستان و اطرافیان فقط به فکر خودشونن و از اینکه ما به موفقیت نرسیم هر کاری میکنند و لذت میبرند و بگن تو هرچی بخونی چیزی نمیشی 
8- پس میدونیم طبق مطلب شماره 7 ، باید قید خیلی ها رو بزنیم تا به خودمون و دیگران ثابت کنیم که لیاقت موفقیت در علایق خود رو داریم 
و مواردی که خودتون به خودتون اشاره کنید .......

مطالب قابل درک  : 
برای خودمم پیش اومده که در مورد سن فکر کنم و اینکه خانواده تشکیل ندادم و سنم داره میره بالا ، نه خونه دارم نه ماشین نه پشتیبانی که در اینده روش حساب کنم ( پدر مادر مگه تا کی هستن ؟ خود ما هم یه روز نیستیم دیگه  ) ، همه اینا میشه فشار روحی روی ادم ولی ، این ولیه مهمه : وقتی میبینم که ادم های موفق همین دور ور خودمون ( نمی خوام تخیلی بگم موفق های دنیا ، چون از بس شنیدیم که ازش رد میشیم ) ، بله همین دور اطراف و توی شهر خودمون کم نیستن که برای موفقیت در درس و کار از سن 30-50 شروع کردن و به نتیجه رسیدن . فکر کنم قبلا توی همین سایت گفتم هم محله ای ما در آموزش پرورش اخراج شد و در سن 50 سالگی کنکور داد و الان یکی از پزشکان خوب استان هستش ، بابام میگه با اینکه 15 سال از ما بزرگتره ( از بابام ) ولی وقتی میبینیش از وقتی که به موفقیت رسیده تقریبا 20 سال از ما جوان تر شده . پس سن عددیه که خودمون بزرگش میکنیم 
صحبت نهاییم اینکه اگر تصمیمی میگیرید تلاش کنید و با سختی ها مقابله کنید ، ایشالله که همه اونایی که برای علایقشون تلاش میکنند موفق باشند .  :Y (518):

----------


## سولماز 6870

سلام دوستان گروه تلگرامی نداریم هنوز؟

----------


## RezaJJ

فک نمیکنم گروه تلگرامی کمکی بکنه بهمون

----------


## saeed_dal

سلام. دوستان یه گروه تلگرامی برای تبادل نظرات بین افرادی که بعد سال ها دوری از درس دوباره کنکور میدن ساختم خوشحال میشم عضو شین لینکش:
https://linkp.ir/7pqB

----------


## zaban

الان دیگه دهه هشتادیا هم روی کنکور  و درس حساب باز نمیکنن.  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeed_dal

انگیزه ها و علایق و سلایق متفاوته ... بچه های دهه شصت درسخون تر بودن ولی خوب برا بعضی ها شرایط خوب پیش نرفته

----------


## اقایی

> سلام
> کیا دهه شصتی هستن 
> کنکور تجربی میخوان بدن


سلام دوستان درمورد قانون پرداخت شهریه بین الملل برای کسانی که ارشد دارند و مجدد میخواهند کنکور بدهند امسال اعمال شد؟ کسی اطلاعی داره اعتراضا نتیجه داده یا نه؟

----------


## Fateme2

سلام بچه ها کسی میدونه تطبیق دروس به چه صورته؟
کسی که کارشناسی روزانه خونده ، اگه مجدد یه رشته ای رو قبول شه دروس عمومی و بعضی درسای مشترک با رشته قبلیش تطبیق میخوره؟

----------


## Fateme2

سلام بچه ها کسی میدونه تطبیق دروس به چه صورته؟
کسی که کارشناسی روزانه خونده ، اگه مجدد یه رشته ای رو قبول شه دروس عمومی و بعضی درسای مشترک با رشته قبلیش تطبیق میخوره؟

----------


## last shot

> سلام بچه ها کسی میدونه تطبیق دروس به چه صورته؟
> کسی که کارشناسی روزانه خونده ، اگه مجدد یه رشته ای رو قبول شه دروس عمومی و بعضی درسای مشترک با رشته قبلیش تطبیق میخوره؟


تطبیق میخوره  ولی از ترم دوم (برای ورودی از مهر که اینطوریه ولی ورودی از بهمن رو نمیدونم).ضمنا باید یک حد نصاب نمره در هر درس داشته باشید.آیین نامه اش رو از سرچ در گوگل میتونید پیدا کنید.

----------


## Fateme2

ممنونم

----------


## darkino

لینک گروهو میذارید این لینک باطل شده

----------


## Privileged

میگم شما دهه شصتی ها یعنی همه شغل ندارید از سر مجبوری دوباهر کنکور میدین دیگه 
یا پی شغل نرفتید
یا ....

----------


## alire

سلام دوستان عزیز
مطلب تون عالی و راهگشا و روحیه بخش بود.
ممنون وقت گذاشتید

برای کسی که هنوز باور داره میتونه، هنوز دیر نیست

----------


## M.O.N.a

سلام امیدوارم تاالان همتون خوب درس خونده باشید .من که دارم میرم سرکار دیدم نمیتونم چند سال دیگه هم بخونم ترجیح دادم با مدرکم کار کنم امیدوارم همتون موفق باشید

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام امیدوارم تاالان همتون خوب درس خونده باشید .من که دارم میرم سرکار دیدم نمیتونم چند سال دیگه هم بخونم ترجیح دادم با مدرکم کار کنم امیدوارم همتون موفق باشید


خانوم خوش صدا 
با تو همیشه
بی تو هرگز
کجا ایشالا
رفیق نیمه راه شدیا 
!؟!
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## M.O.N.a

> خانوم خوش صدا 
> با تو همیشه
> بی تو هرگز
> کجا ایشالا
> رفیق نیمه راه شدیا 
> !؟!


سلام والا یه شرکت مهندسی کار میکنم برگشتم سر رشته خودم .دیدم اینجوری بهتره دیگه وقت برای درس خوندن نزارم .از اون طرف بجاش میرم کلاس سه تار و سنتور.کلاس زبان فرانسه انگلیسی هم میرم .یعنی میرسم خونه جنازه میشم.البته کلاس فرانسهه ام از 20 شروع میشه خودم درگیر کردم فکر کنکور نیوفتم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): زندگی بدون کنکور قشنگه

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام والا یه شرکت مهندسی کار میکنم برگشتم سر رشته خودم .دیدم اینجوری بهتره دیگه وقت برای درس خوندن نزارم .از اون طرف بجاش میرم کلاس سه تار و سنتور.کلاس زبان فرانسه انگلیسی هم میرم .یعنی میرسم خونه جنازه میشم.البته کلاس فرانسهه ام از 20 شروع میشه خودم درگیر کردم فکر کنکور نیوفتمزندگی بدون کنکور قشنگه


ان شاء الله در هر جا هستی موفق باشی خانم مهندس
مارم یادت نره باس ما بسه
 :Yahoo (4): 
راستی کنسرت خونگی جایی مایی پارتی بودا
مارم دعوت کنی بدمون نمیاد صدای خوشگلتو بشنویم
 :Yahoo (68):

----------


## M.O.N.a

> ان شاء الله در هر جا هستی موفق باشی خانم مهندس
> مارم یادت نره باس ما بسه


لطف دارید شما.ایشالا سال دیگه با خبرهای خوب بیاید.راستی کلاس اواز میرم اون روزی که گفتید صدات خوبه قبول نکردم .اما چند وقت پیش استاد سازم منو معرفی کرد برای کلاس اواز.جرقه اش تو ذهنم از حرف اول شما بود مرسی واقعا هرجا باشم یادم نمیره یکی خیلی بهم اعتماد به نفس داد برای خوندن.
چشم حتما.اگه واقعا به جای رسیدم که صدامو دوست داشتم حتما دعوتتون میکنم

----------


## ZAPATA

> لطف دارید شما.ایشالا سال دیگه با خبرهای خوب بیاید.راستی کلاس اواز میرم اون روزی که گفتید صدات خوبه قبول نکردم .اما چند وقت پیش استاد سازم منو معرفی کرد برای کلاس اواز.جرقه اش تو ذهنم از حرف اول شما بود مرسی واقعا هرجا باشم یادم نمیره یکی خیلی بهم اعتماد به نفس داد برای خوندن.
> چشم حتما.اگه واقعا به جای رسیدم که صدامو دوست داشتم حتما دعوتتون میکنم



خبرش که هست منتظر خوبیش باش  :Yahoo (4): 
......................................
احسنت به تو دختر خوش فکر 
به این میگن یه فکر بکر
 :Yahoo (3): 
................................
خاهش میکنم !
 :Yahoo (100): 
................................
منتظر اون روز و دعوت شما هستم
 :Yahoo (6):

----------


## M.O.N.a

> خبرش که هست منتظر خوبیش باش 
> ......................................
> احسنت به تو دختر خوش فکر 
> به این میگن یه فکر بکر
> 
> ................................
> خاهش میکنم !
> 
> ................................
> منتظر اون روز و دعوت شما هستم


ایشالا بهترین اتفاق براتون رقم بخوره از این به بعد به پیشنهادتون بیشتر عمل میکنم چون واقعا پیشنهاد خوبی بود برام.خیلی بهم لطف دارید مرسی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## saj8jad

مگه بیچاره تر از این دهه شصتیا هم داریم؟!
هر جور فکر میکنم میبینم نه  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## bbehzad

منم فکر میکردم دهه شصتیا بدبختن ولی دهه هفتادم بدجور ****** رفت.تمام ازمایشات جدید رو اینا انجام شد.بازار کار اشباع شد.رقابت تو همه چی سنگین شد.وضعیت اقتصاد نابودتر شد.واقعا واسه یه دهه هفتادی که بخواد تو جامعه موفق شه مسیر سخته.من برادرم پتولد 78 هست امسال کنکور داد خیلی خوند قبول نشد دوباره شروع کرده وقتی میبینمش دلم میسوزه که چطوری میخواد گلیم خودشو از اب بیرون بکشه.بالاخره ماها یه جا چپوندیم خودمونو .به نظر من یه دهه هفتادی اگه خودش بخواد روپای خودش وایسا کاری بس دشوار داره.همین پزشکی و دندونو نگاه کنید.اساتید دندونپزشکی پول پارو میکنن ولی چون بازار اشباع شده از دانشجوهای سال 6 یا فارغ التحصیلا بردگی میکشن.سیاست جدید وزارت خونه اینه که بازار کار این سه رشته رم خراب کنه.انقد دانشجوی ایرانی که خارج دوترم خوندن اومدن ایران زیاد شده حدوحصر نداره.این ترم یه دانشجوی دختر دوترم مجارستان خونده 500 میلیون داده اومده دانشگاه کرج.500 میلیون تومن.

----------


## mohsen_hps

نبود..... 11 اردیبهشت 67 .... هم دوره ای های من همه الان نوه  دارن خخخخخخخ

----------


## saj8jad

> نبود..... 11 اردیبهشت 67 .... هم دوره ای های من همه الان نوه  دارن خخخخخخخ


ماشاءالله به این انگیزه و انرژی  :Yahoo (4): 
براتون آرزوی موفقیت دارم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohsen_hps

> ماشاءالله به این انگیزه و انرژی 
> براتون آرزوی موفقیت دارم


ممنونم. حقیقتش عاشق درس خوندن هستم خیلی تا اخر عمرم هم میخونم

----------


## ehsan7777777

> سلام دوستان درمورد قانون پرداخت شهریه بین الملل برای کسانی که ارشد دارند و مجدد میخواهند کنکور بدهند امسال اعمال شد؟ کسی اطلاعی داره اعتراضا نتیجه داده یا نه؟



نه خیر دوست عزیز

تا اونجایی که بنده می دومن اون مصوبه به خاطر شکایت یه سری از داوطلبان ، از طریق دیوان عدالت اداری ، کلا حذف شد و الآن هرکی با هر مدرکی ( البته به جز دکترای حرفه ای روزانه ) میتونه بیاد و کنکور بده و اگه نمره بیاره داخل دکترای حرفه ای روزانه تحصیل کنه ... 
(حالا باز واسه اطمینان خودت هم یه سرچ بزن توی اینترنت ، احتمالا مصوبه شو پیدا می کنی )

----------


## Neda98

منم ۳۰ شهریور ۶۷ ام و با داشتن یه بچه ۴ ماهه دارم درس میخونم امیدوارم قبول بشم.
کار دارم و مدرکمم فوق لیسانسه ولی از محیط کارم متنفرم برای همین دارم برای کنکور تجربی میخونم جز زیست تو بقیه درسها خوب پیش میرم

----------


## ehsan7777777

میشه بفرمایین کارتون چیه ؟
حیف نیست با وجود این که کار دارین ، بخواین دوباره از اول شروع کنین ... ؟؟؟

----------


## konkor-82

من هم دهه زجری هستم
متولد ۶۴ کارشناس ارشدit
امسال هم به جد دارم برای پزشکی میخونم
ببینم سال بعد کی همکلاسی من تو بابل میشه :Yahoo (111):

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام بچه ها کسی میدونه تطبیق دروس به چه صورته؟
> کسی که کارشناسی روزانه خونده ، اگه مجدد یه رشته ای رو قبول شه دروس عمومی و بعضی درسای مشترک با رشته قبلیش تطبیق میخوره؟


عمومی آره
تخصصی ها اسمش ی کم این ور اون ور باشه نمیزنن
بعضا هم گیر میدن میگن باس یکی از اساتید ما تایید کنه
گاها هم نامه میزنن دانشگاه مبدا نمرات رو بگیرن مبدا اصلا جواب نمیده!!

----------


## Neda98

من ارشد ریاضی دارم اموزش پرورش تدریس میکنم.
من رتبه کارشناسیم ۱۷۰۰ بود ولی سال ۸۵ با این رتبه مهندسی قبول نشدم رتبه ارشد هم ۲۵ واقعا عمر خودم حروم کردم کاش زودتر از این رشته بیرون میومدم.
نه حتی یک درصد حیف نیست شما نمیدونید اموزش پرورش چقدر افتضاحه فقط نمره میخوان ماکه فعلا اول جوونی هستیم استفاده کنیم شاید خدا هم خواست زندگیمونو تغییر داد :Yahoo (112):

----------


## ehsan7777777

اگه استخدام رسمی آموزش و پرورش هستین ، به نظر میاد که حیف باشه بخواین ولش کنین ... 

(خیلی ها تو این وضع واوضاع کشور واسه یه شغل استخدامی ، این در و اون در می زنن ... )

----------


## Neda98

نمیدونم شاید حق با شما باشه ولی من اصلا از شرایطم راضی نیستم فعلا تصمیم دارم بخونم.
خیلی ام تو زیست مشکل دارم.شما قبول شدین؟

----------


## Saeed744

> من ارشد ریاضی دارم اموزش پرورش تدریس میکنم.
> من رتبه کارشناسیم ۱۷۰۰ بود ولی سال ۸۵ با این رتبه مهندسی قبول نشدم رتبه ارشد هم ۲۵ واقعا عمر خودم حروم کردم کاش زودتر از این رشته بیرون میومدم.
> نه حتی یک درصد حیف نیست شما نمیدونید اموزش پرورش چقدر افتضاحه فقط نمره میخوان ماکه فعلا اول جوونی هستیم استفاده کنیم شاید خدا هم خواست زندگیمونو تغییر داد


انصافا من شماهارو میبینم خیلی انگیزه میگیرم من متولد ۷۴ بعد کلا دپرس بودم که چرا راهم اشتباه رفتم واز این حرفا اما فهمیدم هیچوقت واسه تغییر مسیر ورفتن تو مسیر درست دیرنیست

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*منم متولد 78هستم 
97دومین کنکورم بود که نتونستم به هدفم برسم فکر کنم انگیزم از شماها کمتر باشه...
واقعا تبریک میگم بهتون....
همکارای آینده
(همتون پزشکی دندون دارو میخوایید دیگه؟)
*

----------


## Saeed744

نه پس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## darkino

منم متولد 62 هستم و لیسانس محیط زیست تازه شروع کردم برای 98 دخترم کارم ندارم  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Saeedt

سلام من متولد 59هستم هدفم دارو هست ان شاالله همگیتون موفق باشین فکر میکنم سن بالاترینون من باشم



> نمیدونم شاید حق با شما باشه ولی من اصلا از شرایطم راضی نیستم فعلا تصمیم دارم بخونم.
> خیلی ام تو زیست مشکل دارم.شما قبول شدین؟

----------


## Neda98

میشه بگید با زیست چی کار میکنید من میخونم میفهمم چی گفته سوالات یه کلمه ای و مستقل از هر فصل تقریبا خور جواب میدم ولی سوالات شمارشی و اینا کتاب الگو میزنم خیلی بد جواب میدم

----------


## Neda98

من پزشکی یا دندان ایلام میخوام

----------


## Saeed744

> سلام من متولد 59هستم هدفم دارو هست ان شاالله همگیتون موفق باشین فکر میکنم سن بالاترینون من باشم


اتفاقا الان تو فکر این بودم که دهه پنجاه هم کسی هست که شما اومدید انشاله موفق باشید

----------


## Ebrahim999

واسه همه شما ارزوي موفقيت دارم
واقعا حيف ادم مسيري بره و زحمت بكشه بعد بفهمه اشتباه بوده
اميدوارم به اون چيزي كه لياقتشو دارين برسيد

----------


## Saeed744

> واسه همه شما ارزوي موفقيت دارم
> واقعا حيف ادم مسيري بره و زحمت بكشه بعد بفهمه اشتباه بوده
> اميدوارم به اون چيزي كه لياقتشو دارين برسيد


بدتر از اون اینه  که بفهمی وباز اون راه اشتباه ادامه بدی

----------


## Saeedt

مرسی عزیز شما هم همینطور چه در کنکور پیش رو چه در تمام مراحل زندگیتون



> اتفاقا الان تو فکر این بودم که دهه پنجاه هم کسی هست که شما اومدید انشاله موفق باشید

----------


## Neda98

امیدوارم.
دوستم با ارشد زیست امسال دارو خرم اباد قبول شد.
درصدهاش زیست ۷۰
شیمی ۶۰
ریلضی ۲۵
فیزیک ۲۵
ادبیات ۶۵
عربی ۶۶
زبان ۶۶
معارف ۶۲
رتبه ۱۴۰۰ منطقه ۳

----------


## Neda98

منم برای همه ارزو موفقیت دارم

----------


## darkino

من متولد 62 هستم میخوام از آبان شروع کنم به خوندن به نظرتون دیر نیست آبان

----------


## darkino

من به پرستاری خیلی علاقه دارم  سن استخدامی پرستاری هم برای لیسانس 35 هست 4 سال دیگه من میشه 39الی 40 سالم البته هدف من استخدام شدن نیست فقط کار گیرم بیاد کسی چیزی میدونه کار هست باش تو این سن

----------


## u30f

من متولد 1369 لیسانس عمران ، دیپلم فنی ، امسال کنکور تجربی دادم 35000 هزار منطقه 3 آوردم . زیست 38 فیزیک 16 شیمی 22 ریاضی 0 زبان و دینی 33 عربی 20 ادبیات 16 زدم
سال بعدم میخوام بدم . امسال ریاضیم میخوام بخونم . هدفم هم پرستاریه
اینجوری نیست که تا الان کار نکرده باشیم ، ولی تو رشته ما اول اینکه تو شهرهای کوچیک کار نیست و یا درآمدش پایینه و یا امنیت شغلی نداره .

----------


## u30f

> من به پرستاری خیلی علاقه دارم  سن استخدامی پرستاری هم برای لیسانس 35 هست 4 سال دیگه من میشه 39الی 40 سالم البته هدف من استخدام شدن نیست فقط کار گیرم بیاد کسی چیزی میدونه کار هست باش تو این سن


شما نباید فقط به کار تو ایران توجه کنید . اگر قبول شدین برای کار در خارج ایران هم برنامه ریزی داشته باشید .

----------


## Saeed744

دوستان یعنی انقدر پرستاری خوبه واقعا کاره دیگه ای تو این مملکت  نمیشه انجام داد که بهتر از پرستاری باشه؟

----------


## darkino

دقیقا یکی از دلایل انتخاب پرستاری همین مهاجرته

----------


## darkino

فیزیو و بینایی و دندونم خوبه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## محمد محمد

منم به دندانپزشکی علاقه داشتم پارسال نرسوندم امسالم همچنین... کاردانی تکنسین پروتزهای دندانی قبول شدم...الان که بهش فکر میکنم با این سن و شرایطی که شخصا دارم همین رشته پروتز دندان میشه گفت بهترین انتخابم بود، طول دوره 2 ساله...رشته ایه که جا برای پیشرفت خیلی خیلی داره هرچند ادامه تحصیل و شیوه های نوین ساخت پروتزهای دندانی فعلا تو ایران بها داده نمیشه چون مسلما جا برای دندانپزشکان و درآمد این قشر کمتر از قبل خواهد شد و در نظام بهداشت و درمان ما فعلا پزشک و دندانپزشک سالاریه...تو لابراتوار مشغول میشی که خیلیم از فضای دندانپزشکی و کلینیک دور نیست...مستقیم با بیمار هم در تماس نیستی...کار دستی فوق العاده زیادی داره...علم و دانش نیمی از کل این حرفه ست...من برای علاقه که به دندان و حوزه دندانپزشکی و دندانسازی دارم به یکی از معروفترین دندانسازی های تجربی شهر مراجعه کردم (کارهای پروتز ثابت هم علاوه بر پروتز متحرک انجام میدن) تا قبل از ورود به این رشته تجربه کسب کنم، ولی ی جوری منو پیچوندن...تجربه حرف اول میزنه پس به راحتی تجربشونو در اختیارت نمیذارن و خودت باید خیلی تلاش کنی.

----------


## M.O.N.a

سلام دهه شصتی ها.خوبید میخونید یا نه ؟زندگی بر وفق مرادتون هست .خیلی دوست دارم بدونم کسی اینجا رشته خوب قبول شد یا نه&nbsp;

----------


## konkor-82

> سلام دهه شصتی ها.خوبید میخونید یا نه ؟زندگی بر وفق مرادتون هست .خیلی دوست دارم بدونم کسی اینجا رشته خوب قبول شد یا نه&nbsp;


امان از دست زیست
از ریاضی بدتره. ما تو رشته ریاضی اینهمه درس ریاضی داشتیم ولی قدر زیست وقتگیر نبود :Yahoo (31):

----------


## M.O.N.a

چه سوت کور شده اینجا

----------


## V_buqs

میدونید چرا میگن دهه شصتی؟

چون هرچی میخاستن باباشون بهشون انگشت شصتشو نشون میداد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## V_buqs

> چه سوت کور شده اینجا


آخرین پست مربوط به سال 97 هست اگه ببینی

----------


## M.O.N.a

> آخرین پست مربوط به سال 97 هست اگه ببینی


بله میدونم اخه قرار بود بیان بگن قبول شدن یا نه

----------


## rogi

> بله میدونم اخه قرار بود بیان بگن قبول شدن یا نه


خب،شاید قبول نشدن،یا دست کشیدن
یا خیلی تلاش میکنند برا کنکور امسال

----------


## M.O.N.a

> خب،شاید قبول نشدن،یا دست کشیدن
> یا خیلی تلاش میکنند برا کنکور امسال


شاید اما دوسال میگذره

----------


## rogi

> شاید اما دوسال میگذره


عزیزم ،اگر ب کاربری ها نگاه کنی....اکثرا اخرین بازدیدشون ،امروزه!

----------


## M.O.N.a

> عزیزم ،اگر ب کاربری ها نگاه کنی....اکثرا اخرین بازدیدشون ،امروزه!


ععع من خیلی وقته اینجا نیومدم نمیدونم چجوریه مرسی

----------


## rogi

> ععع من خیلی وقته اینجا نیومدم نمیدونم چجوریه مرسی


راستی شما،الان راضی هستی؟
فک کنم شما بودی ،رفتن سرکار؟

----------


## NormaL

خدایی بکشین بیرون از تو کنکور:/

----------


## WickedSick

چرا آپ شده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeid_NRT

بچه ها نخونید! عمرتونو تلف ندید! دارید اشتباه میکنید! پشیمون میشید! خیلی کارای دیگه هست که میتونید انجام بدید! علاقه اغلبتون به پزشکی و ... تلقینه! برید از این خراب شده! هر جا که شد! 
ممکنه با این حرفا چند تا فحش بارم کنید. اشکال نداره حلاله. ولی اگه قبول شدید و به حرفای من رسیدید، فقط بخندید  :Yahoo (1):  به خودتون و من و کسایی که همین حرفا رو بهشون خواهید گفت و باور نخواهند کرد!

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid_NRT


بچه ها نخونید! عمرتونو تلف ندید! دارید اشتباه میکنید! پشیمون میشید! خیلی کارای دیگه هست که میتونید انجام بدید! علاقه اغلبتون به پزشکی و ... تلقینه! برید از این خراب شده! هر جا که شد! 
ممکنه با این حرفا چند تا فحش بارم کنید. اشکال نداره حلاله. ولی اگه قبول شدید و به حرفای من رسیدید، فقط بخندید  به خودتون و من و کسایی که همین حرفا رو بهشون خواهید گفت و باور نخواهند کرد!


برادر،مگر رفتن راحت!!
چی میگی شما؟
هرجا بری فقط یک مهاجر هستی ،اقامتم و هر کوفتی هم بگیری باز مهاجری 
مهاجر هم نباشی ،غریبی،مگر اینکه کل ادمای مهم زندگیت رو هم برداری با خودت ببری
طرف ۴۰ سال قبل رفته ،۲ نسل هم اونجا ایجاد کرده،تا الانش ایران ،ایران میکنه،شما خودت ب مدت ۲ سال با بهترین امکانات برو خارج ...اگر باز هم 
برا برگشتن ب ایران دو دل نبودی...حتما ب ی مشاور مراجعه کنید._

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid_NRT


بچه ها نخونید! عمرتونو تلف ندید! دارید اشتباه میکنید! پشیمون میشید! خیلی کارای دیگه هست که میتونید انجام بدید! علاقه اغلبتون به پزشکی و ... تلقینه! برید از این خراب شده! هر جا که شد! 
ممکنه با این حرفا چند تا فحش بارم کنید. اشکال نداره حلاله. ولی اگه قبول شدید و به حرفای من رسیدید، فقط بخندید  به خودتون و من و کسایی که همین حرفا رو بهشون خواهید گفت و باور نخواهند کرد!


راستی،شما ک این همه ناراحت،دل زده هستی!چرا انصراف نمیدی بری دنبال کارای دیگه؟
جلو ضرر از هر جا بگیری برنده ای_

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid_NRT


بچه ها نخونید! عمرتونو تلف ندید! دارید اشتباه میکنید! پشیمون میشید! خیلی کارای دیگه هست که میتونید انجام بدید! علاقه اغلبتون به پزشکی و ... تلقینه! برید از این خراب شده! هر جا که شد! 
ممکنه با این حرفا چند تا فحش بارم کنید. اشکال نداره حلاله. ولی اگه قبول شدید و به حرفای من رسیدید، فقط بخندید  به خودتون و من و کسایی که همین حرفا رو بهشون خواهید گفت و باور نخواهند کرد!


کاری از دستمون برنمیاد بجز خوندن
واسه مهاجرت یا پول خیلی زیاد میخواد یا مدرک چجوری بدون اینا میشه رفت؟*

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious




کاری از دستمون برنمیاد بجز خوندن
واسه مهاجرت یا پول خیلی زیاد میخواد یا مدرک چجوری بدون اینا میشه رفت؟


خب برنمیگردن ،ولی خوشبختم نیستن زیاد....
ببین من دختر عمه ک خیلی صمیمی هستم و شوهرش جز مشاغل پردرآمد تو کشورشون هست!هر دو دکتر
وقتی میاد ایران ،اصلا دلش نمیخواد برگرده،از طرف ایران هم برنمیگرده!
ب نظرم ما این همه تلاش میکنیم آروم شیم ،ن بین مرز کشورها سرگردان....
از طرف مادری هم خیلی ها رفتن،تا اینجا بگم عروس دایی،اونجا جز وزرا شده...و دیگ نمیتونه بیاد ایران...الان بزرگترین ارزوش ابنه پاش بذاره 
ایران....
از نظر من اونایی خوشبخت میشن،ک بتونن ایران پول دربیارن ،هر فصل ی مسافرت عالی برن خارج...
یا اون تحصیل کرده های ک ی ماه میرن خارج ،ی ماه ایران هستن...._

----------


## saeid_NRT

> *
> 
> کاری از دستمون برنمیاد بجز خوندن
> واسه مهاجرت یا پول خیلی زیاد میخواد یا مدرک چجوری بدون اینا میشه رفت؟*


دوست من رفت بعد دو سال مصیبت اخرش تونست گلیم خودشو از اب بکشه. ولی خوب میگف روزایی بود که من یه وعده غذا میخوردم.. الان وضعش توپه!

----------


## saeid_NRT

> _
> 
> راستی،شما ک این همه ناراحت،دل زده هستی!چرا انصراف نمیدی بری دنبال کارای دیگه؟
> جلو ضرر از هر جا بگیری برنده ای_


چیزایی گفتی که واقعا نمیشه توضیحش داد.
خط دوم حرفام دقیقا برای افرادی با تفکرات شما بود.

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid_NRT


چیزایی گفتی که واقعا نمیشه توضیحش داد.
خط دوم حرفام دقیقا برای افرادی با تفکرات شما بود.


ببینید!
شما قرار سخت تلاش کنی تا از ی رشته توپ تخصص قبول شی...بعد بورد ،فلو 
درسته شایدرزیدنتی سختی بکشی ،ولی بعد ک خودت وارد کار میشی از حدود ۱۵ کفش قرار حقوق بگیری 
بعد تفریحات شما شروع میشه....بچه دار ک میشی ناخودآگاه روش سرمایه گذاری میکنی....و این روند ادامه دارد.
شاید شما ،اولین بار پزشکی میخونی!ولی ما کلی دکتر معروف داریم،از نزدیکم همشون میشناسم از انترنی ک بابا پول بابا زن و بچه چرخوندن تا الان ک فقط دارن 
کیف میکن..و دقیقا رو بچه هاشونم سرمایه گذاری.
اتفاقا اینام میگن پزشکی اله ،بله....دلال ملک اون همه. سود میکنه!الانم میگن پزشکی بده!
ولی من موندم اگر بده چرا این همه رو بچه شون سرمایگذاری میکنن؟خب بچه رو بفرستن پیش دلال....برا کار یاد گرفتن
چرا ب من ک ی دونه دختر هستم(ب جز من دختری نیست،همه از دم پسرن) کلی اصرار داشتن یا دندون بخونم یا پزشکی!_

----------


## saeid_NRT

> _
> 
> ببینید!
> شما قرار سخت تلاش کنی تا از ی رشته توپ تخصص قبول شی...بعد بورد ،فلو 
> درسته شایدرزیدنتی سختی بکشی ،ولی بعد ک خودت وارد کار میشی از حدود ۱۵ کفش قرار حقوق بگیری 
> بعد تفریحات شما شروع میشه....بچه دار ک میشی ناخودآگاه روش سرمایه گذاری میکنی....و این روند ادامه دارد.
> شاید شما ،اولین بار پزشکی میخونی!ولی ما کلی دکتر معروف داریم،از نزدیکم همشون میشناسم از انترنی ک بابا پول بابا زن و بچه چرخوندن تا الان ک فقط دارن 
> کیف میکن..و دقیقا رو بچه هاشونم سرمایه گذاری.
> اتفاقا اینام میگن پزشکی اله ،بله....دلال ملک اون همه. سود میکنه!الانم میگن پزشکی بده!
> ...


خوب خودتونم میگید پزشکای اطرافتون میگن پزشکی اله! 
هممون دروغگو هستیم؟
از دروغ گفتن به شما چی عایدمون میشه؟
اینکه شما نیاین پزشکی، اون صندلی خالی میمونه؟
نگران آینده خودمونیم که دست زیاد نشه؟ با نیومدن شما کس دیگه ای نمیاد؟
اگه فرد 17 -18 ساله باشه من قطعا تشویقش میکنم پزشکی بخونه چون فرصت داره. ولی کسی که سی سالشه خیلی فرصت ها رو از دست داده. اگه بخونه هم اون بهره ای که باید عایدش نمیشه در نهایت به احتمال زیاد حس میکنه که شکست خورده و فرصت های بهتر رو با کتاب خوندن از دست داده در حالی که الان 50 سالشه و غرق مشکلات زندگیشه.
بعدشم این همه بخونم و فلو و اینا که ده پونزده سال بعد حداقل 15 میلیون پول دربیارم در حالی که شخصا این ماه با یه خرید و فروش ساده 24 تومن سود کردم!
ایران بهترین جا برای کسب درامده به شرطی که بلد باشی. با درس خوندن وقتتو تلف میدی.

----------


## M.O.N.a

اره من معماری میخوندم با همون رفتم سرکار خوبه راضیم و اینکه برای کنکور امسال هم میخونم شاید نشه اونیکه میخوام اما ی بار دیگه میخوام تلاش کنم ببینم چی میشه ِ

----------


## M.O.N.a

ماها ترجیح میدیم ی روز تو ارزومون زندگی کنیم نه اینکه ی عمر تو جای باشیم که دوستش نداریم واقعا آنقدر سن مهمه. کشورهای دیگه طرف چهل سالشه میره پزشکی شروع میکنه اونوقت تو ایران هنوز درگیر این چیزهای چرت هستن خوبه همیشه میگن تو پزشکی سن های بالاتر زیاده

----------


## Sh. Gg

من 73 هستم.. گروه تشکیل دادین. میام

----------


## Mobin.

فک کنم با بچه های این تاپیک حرف بزنم اندازه مشاور تجربه دارن . حیف شما نیس موندین با این سن سره این کنکور لعنتی؟ حیف زندگیتون نیس؟

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> فک کنم با بچه های این تاپیک حرف بزنم اندازه مشاور تجربه دارن . حیف شما نیس موندین با این سن سره این کنکور لعنتی؟ حیف زندگیتون نیس؟


متاسفانه الان زندگی تو این جامعه سخت شده و چاره ای نیست جز کنکور برای یک شغل خوب...
وقتی خط فقر شده9میلیون تومان،دیگه چه میشه دررابطه با زندگی گفت؟یک جوون نه میتونه ماشین بخره نه خونه
شغل ازاد هم بگیر نگیر داره
تنها راه برای یک پشتوانه ی مناسب کنکور و پیدا کردن یک شغل خوب با تحصیلاته...

----------


## Mobin.

> متاسفانه الان زندگی تو این جامعه سخت شده و چاره ای نیست جز کنکور برای یک شغل خوب...
> وقتی خط فقر شده9میلیون تومان،دیگه چه میشه دررابطه با زندگی گفت؟یک جوون نه میتونه ماشین بخره نه خونه
> شغل ازاد هم بگیر نگیر داره
> تنها راه برای یک پشتوانه ی مناسب کنکور و پیدا کردن یک شغل خوب با تحصیلاته...



واسه همشون ارزوی موفقیت دارم

----------


## mohammad1397

> _
> 
> خب برنمیگردن ،ولی خوشبختم نیستن زیاد....
> ببین من دختر عمه ک خیلی صمیمی هستم و شوهرش جز مشاغل پردرآمد تو کشورشون هست!هر دو دکتر
> وقتی میاد ایران ،اصلا دلش نمیخواد برگرده،از طرف ایران هم برنمیگرده!
> ب نظرم ما این همه تلاش میکنیم آروم شیم ،ن بین مرز کشورها سرگردان....
> از طرف مادری هم خیلی ها رفتن،تا اینجا بگم عروس دایی،اونجا جز وزرا شده...و دیگ نمیتونه بیاد ایران...الان بزرگترین ارزوش ابنه پاش بذاره 
> ایران....
> از نظر من اونایی خوشبخت میشن،ک بتونن ایران پول دربیارن ،هر فصل ی مسافرت عالی برن خارج...
> یا اون تحصیل کرده های ک ی ماه میرن خارج ،ی ماه ایران هستن...._


منم میشناسم کسی که رفته اون ور ولی اصلا دوست نداره برگرده !! ملیت گرایی و مرز و... یه چیز تلقینی و مسخره ای هست که ساخته دست بشره تو ونزوئلا مردم میلیونی از کشور فرار کردن وقتی حاکمان دیوانه به سرزمینی حکومت میکنن که ارامش روانی و جسمی نداری  عقل و راهکار کم هزینه حکم میکنه بری جایی که بهتره شرایط که سخت و طاقت فرسا بشه وطنم پاره تن و... فراموش میشه

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


منم میشناسم کسی که رفته اون ور ولی اصلا دوست نداره برگرده !! ملیت گرایی و مرز و... یه چیز تلقینی و مسخره ای هست که ساخته دست بشره تو ونزوئلا مردم میلیونی از کشور فرار کردن وقتی حاکمان دیوانه به سرزمینی حکومت میکنن که ارامش روانی و جسمی نداری  عقل و راهکار کم هزینه حکم میکنه بری جایی که بهتره شرایط که سخت و طاقت فرسا بشه وطنم پاره تن و... فراموش میشه


خب ،من تا حالا ندیدم کسی ک تو ایران کارش بگیره بر مهاجرت کنه برا همیشه!
از اونایی هم ک رفتن و موندن تا حالا ندیدم حتی یکیشون ، بیخیال ایران شده باشن....
من حرفی ندارم!حوصله بحث هم ندارم.
شما فقط برو،ی اشنای نزدیکتون ک با شما صادق هست،و فرد کاملا موفقی هست تو خارج حرف بزن....متوجه حرفم میشی!
خیلی ها برا اینکه غرورشون نشکنه الکی جو میدن خارج بهشت...._

----------


## hossein1399

با سلام منم دهه شصتیم 69 و می خوام امسال در  کنکور شرکت کنم.
هدف هم رشته ی پزشکی هست هر کی می گه اله و بله هم باید بدونه که فرقش با مهندسی زمین تا اسمون هست.(برای کسی که سرمایه نداره می گم)
درس خوندنش هم به نظرم فقط حفظ کردن باشه قبولیش یک خورده سخت هست.
نهایتا سر پیری واسه خودمون نسخه مینویسم و پیش دکتر دیگه ای نمی ریم.(محض خنده گفتم)
سه ماه تا کنکور مونده امید موفقیت برای همه ی کهنه کار ها کنکور

----------

